# Stories to teach kids about substitutionary atonement and about Jesus paying our debt



## Pergamum (Feb 1, 2013)

What are the best stories, word-pictures, examples, anecdotes, illustrations for teaching kids about Christ taking our wrath upon Himself for our sins and dying in our place instead of us?


----------



## arapahoepark (Feb 1, 2013)

Rc Sproul's book: The Prince's Poison Cup


----------



## Jack K (Feb 1, 2013)

I've become convinced there's nothing that compares to the stories, pictures and illustrations in Scripture, my clear favorite being the Passover lamb and the last night in Egypt (which I get to teach tomorrow!).

But with American kids I sometimes also use the example of a report card. Imagine you have a report card (in an evelope with your name on it) with grades for how well you keep God's commands. You have all F's. You expect punishment and shame. What will you do? Well, there's another report card that belongs to Jesus. He got all A+'s. He trades with you. Your report card goes in his envelope. His goes in yours.

When I use the report card example I make actual report cards with grades on them and switch the cards as the kids watch... as the surprise solution. It's usually pretty effective although, like all such illustrations, it has its limitations and wrong interpretations to guard against. All else being equal, I'd rather just teach the first Passover more often. Great story!


----------



## py3ak (Feb 1, 2013)

Judah volunteering to take the place on Benjamin in Joseph's service is a natural illustration.


----------

